# Training treats



## KGr (Mar 11, 2013)

What treats are the best to use for training? Up until now we have been giving Pip bits of her dry food but she seems to be getting bored of it. I gave her a few tiny bits of cheese this morning & she puked all over her crate. 

Pip has never been sick before & didn't think she had a sensitive tummy but really cautious now about trying anything new.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

You want something soft and smelly, eat her very small that they just swallow, or bugger that the can nibble bits out of your hand and keep their attention longer, liver cake is easy to make but stinks out your house, cheese and hotdogs work well as the smell stays on your hands to you can get them to work for the promise of a treat rather than the treat its self. 


Shop baught treats don't always work as they aren't high value, you need to play about with stuff and find out what they will go daft for.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I used Molly's dry food until she was about 3 months and then I used dried liver treats she loved those they are called Pure Bites freeze dried beef liver treats. I would cut it up in tiny little pieces. They are made in the States and all natural. Our trainer in puppy class recommended them and they work great! Now that she is older I also use the Wellness brand she likes that a lot too.

When they are small puppies it's better to use their food as to not upset their tummies. Sometimes I would use fruit ...a small piece of banana or a blueberry she loves that. Raw or cooked carrot also worked well. Don't overtreat though I would make her sit give a treat do it again and no treat and so on........eventually you don't need a treat anymore and your dog doesn't get fat! I know you need to treat at first when teaching them stuff but it's good to use treats that don't have many calories and eventually get them to not need a treat! Only tiny pieces are needed!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Maybe you could sometimes use a toy as a reward, I have a small soft stuffing less duck that fits in my pocket. Kiki loves it and after she has done good heel work I get out duck and we have a crazy few minutes of play with it.
Cheese used to make my JR sick.
Hot dogs, green peperami cut into tiny pieces, baked liver, boiled diced chicken... variation is good.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Liver cake does stink your house but boy does it work.... You become the pied Pyper of dogs while your out with a pocket full of that. I've seen a trainer use sea jerky, fish 4 dogs do it. I've seen other brands but can't remember, they'll sell it in most pet shops. x


----------



## Animed (Jul 19, 2013)

Small pieces of cooked chicken or sausage can also work as training treats but if Pip has been sick, it may be better to stick to kibble!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I have found these wonderful treats called Farm Food Trainers, just bought in my local pet shop. They are made in Holland and are 100% dried beef heart but cut into tiny pieces. Mine are raw fed so I don't like anything with additives. They are perfect because I can't smell them at all but they are irresistible to dogs. They are expensive but one small pot last for ages as you only need to take a few with you on walks. Mine can smell them in my pocket when I go for walks and so can every dog in the park or woods! Their recall is brilliant when I have them and you can pretty much give them as many as you want. They would be excellent for dog training classes too.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Tess I've made my own dried lung and heart , just dehydrate in the oven, they're really good, had a few dogs noses in my pocket at Poo in the Peaks, just thought it maybe a step too far for KGr just yet


----------



## loopyloo (Aug 18, 2012)

I've used dried venison liver from 'Venison for pets' which is good and has no nasty additives. They do lots of other venison products too, some more smelly than others


----------



## KGr (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks for all the tips. Have bought some hot dogs & will definitely get some of the other treats you've all suggested. But think I'm gonna leave it a couple of days till her tummy settles. Makes me realize how lucky I've been cos Pip has never been sick or had an upset tummy.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

And when your passing the butchers. Heart and lung lol xx


----------

